# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Project

## Atras

* 
Description *   
A project that is designed to get fellow oneironauts to work together in order to achieve successful shared dreaming results in an organized way.

*What Will Happen?*
I will post in my shared dreaming journal Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Journal - Dream Journals the dates and locations for when we will attempt to share dreams.  Each time an attempt is carried out, participants will pm me their experiences, and I will post them in the shared dreaming journal as entries.  In the shared dreaming journal info section, I will list all the participants, their info, and I will categorize them by timezone.

*How to Join*
Post Your:
     -Real Name
     -Physical Description
     -Astral Description (if you know)
     -Frequency of Ld's
     -Timezone

Your name and info will then be added to the info section of the Shared Dreaming Journal, categorized by timezone.


*Who Can Join*
Anyone is welcome to join, although I recommend you be able to lucid dream at least once a week.  
Skeptics are *NOT* welcome

*Timezone Variations*
I will organize the list of participants by timezone.  This way participants can see which other participants are in their timezone and who they should look out for in the dream.  There is  some people who believe that time makes no difference in the dream world, but it would still be convenient to do this anyways.

*Skeptic Policy*
Please keep this thread free of argumentation or discussion regarding the existence of shared dreaming.  There are PLENTY of other threads for that.  If you do not believe in shared dreaming, that is your opinion, but those opinions are not welcome in this thread.  

*Goal*
To create a community of Oneironauts that can easily share dreams with one another and:
-use shared dreaming for projects of exploration, humanitarianism, and adventure.
-educate others in shared dreaming.
-explore the dream and astral realm.

*Go here to sign up!*
*IOSDP Forum: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/

New Members Sign In: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/new-o...n-here-119284/

Welcome: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/welcome-iosdp-119283/

Results so far: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/results-119299/

Attempt Info and Participant List: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/attem...t-list-119285/

Everything Else: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/*

----------


## Atras

If you are interested in participating please post in the Sign-Up Thread:
-Your real name
-Your physical description
-Your astral description (if you know it)
-Your frequency of ld's
-Your timezone

----------


## Aeolar

-Phillip Biddulph
- 5' 10" brown hair medium length, athletic, ~130 lbs, pale-ish skin, blue eyes, usually in a T-shirt and shorts/jeans
- Possibly a blonde haired elf with pointed ears, and a robe. Eye color changes dependent on the mood, wielding a katana and a dagger
- 1-2 a week
- Eastern time zone. (Central during the summer)

----------


## Atras

> -Phillip Biddulph
> - 5' 10" brown hair medium length, athletic, ~130 lbs, pale-ish skin, blue eyes, usually in a T-shirt and shorts/jeans
> - Possibly a blonde haired elf with pointed ears, and a robe. Eye color changes dependent on the mood, wielding a katana and a dagger
> - 1-2 a week
> - Eastern time zone. (Central during the summer)



Ok you're in NonConformist.  And what time zone are you in right now?

C'mon guys we need more participants!  This is not one of the random shared dreaming threads that end up failing.  This will work and we will not give up.

----------


## NightSpy2

- Ivan (Preferably Vanya) Burduk
- Quite short (150-160cm) Brown/Blonde hair, green/hazel eyes, about 55kg. 
- Don't know.
- Hmm, I don't really have an average, cause I had a big semi dry spell gap, but I would say probably 1 LD every 1-2 weeks. :/
- I'm in GMT +12. Live in New Zealand.

 ::D:  Would be nice to Dream Share with someone!  :smiley:

----------


## Atras

> - Ivan (Preferably Vanya) Burduk
> - Quite short (150-160cm) Brown/Blonde hair, green/hazel eyes, about 55kg. 
> - Don't know.
> - Hmm, I don't really have an average, cause I had a big semi dry spell gap, but I would say probably 1 LD every 1-2 weeks. :/
> - I'm in GMT +12. Live in New Zealand.
> 
>  Would be nice to Dream Share with someone!



Thanks NightSpy! I'll put your information in asap.  check in for updates but I'll also pm everyone when we have a set date for the first attempt.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Thanks NightSpy! I'll put your information in asap.  check in for updates but I'll also pm everyone when we have a set date for the first attempt.



K and just wondering, how are we going to 'attempt' it? Mantra? Or what?

----------


## Atras

> K and just wondering, how are we going to 'attempt' it? Mantra? Or what?



Through lucid dreams.  We will get lucid, go to the specified location, look for the others, and if they arent there then set off a beacon there that I'll post the pic of tomorow. If you focus on the beacon when you are going to the location, there's more of a chance of entering the same dreamspace as others.

----------


## Aeolar

Currently I'm in GMT -6 (central) until July 21st.  Then I'm in GMT -5

----------


## neurosisfish

Hey! I'd like to join, but i haven't been lucid for a long time now
I'm working on recall
but for when I can, i'll post my info

Conrad
5'9'', 160lbs, short-medium brown hair, brown eyes
tanned face, terrible farmer's tan
LDF: n/a
mountain time

and Atras, for the people who are going to be attempting, you might need to describe yourself too

----------


## Atras

> Hey! I'd like to join, but i haven't been lucid for a long time now
> I'm working on recall
> but for when I can, i'll post my info
> 
> Conrad
> 5'9'', 160lbs, short-medium brown hair, brown eyes
> tanned face, terrible farmer's tan
> LDF: n/a
> mountain time
> ...



Thanks, and I did describe myself, it's the first one in the shared dream journal.

----------


## wana

Wana
medium height black  
dont know  
1 per month 
gmt +4

----------


## AnimusMessor179

Hello all. I'm interested in participating in this myself.

-Michael (To mention, I'm probably more likely to reply to Animus. I spend a large portion of my time in online games, and it doesn't help that my name is the most common in my generation...)
-Brown hair, 5'-10", light blue eyes, medium build
-1-2 a week (I'm semilucid most nights I sleep more than 8 hours, meaning I realize I can affect the world with my thoughts, but it doesn't fully click that it's a dream and I'm not bound by the story of it.)
-Central Standard Time

And, yeah... I'm a bit of a lurker here. I'm around, most likely, just not too talkative on forums. *Dons tinfoil hat* They're after me...

----------


## wana

Atras , do you believe that raven knight's power to sense peoples "energies" to know if they ae real or dc is possible for us and can we use aura sensing/seeing to know if ppl are real or Dream Characters ? I think that nomad knight and co are the team one of dream sharing and that we are team two ,correct me if i went too far

----------


## Atras

> Hello all. I'm interested in participating in this myself.
> 
> -Michael (To mention, I'm probably more likely to reply to Animus. I spend a large portion of my time in online games, and it doesn't help that my name is the most common in my generation...)
> -Brown hair, 5'-10", light blue eyes, medium build
> -1-2 a week (I'm semilucid most nights I sleep more than 8 hours, meaning I realize I can affect the world with my thoughts, but it doesn't fully click that it's a dream and I'm not bound by the story of it.)
> -Central Standard Time
> 
> And, yeah... I'm a bit of a lurker here. I'm around, most likely, just not too talkative on forums. *Dons tinfoil hat* They're after me...



Thanks, I'll add your info asap.  Check for updates, and I'll pm everyone when I know a time and place too.





> Atras , do you believe that raven knight's power to sense peoples "energies" to know if they ae real or dc is possible for us and can we use aura sensing/seeing to know if ppl are real or Dream Characters ? I think that nomad knight and co are the team one of dream sharing and that we are team two ,correct me if i went too far



Yes I do believe we can use that technique.  And no you didn't go too far.  If this is successful, we very well could be "team two".

----------


## Aeolar

I was talking about that in another post... But I don't think I got an answer. We were talking about what if your constantly sharing dreams, then I replied with "Well, how do you know who is a DC and who is a person?" Usually in my dreams I'm with a group of people, so maybe these are actually people, and not just DC's.

----------


## Atras

> I was talking about that in another post... But I don't think I got an answer. We were talking about what if your constantly sharing dreams, then I replied with "Well, how do you know who is a DC and who is a person?" Usually in my dreams I'm with a group of people, so maybe these are actually people, and not just DC's.




1.) Ignore them, if they don't dissapear when you ignore them then they are probably real.
2.)If they have an aura, they're probably real.

----------


## Cosmo

I'd love to join but it's been a while since I've been able to lucid often. Though I'll post my info.. maybe when you guys become pros at shared dreaming you can find me  :smiley: 

Ashley Wood
About 5' 8, green eyes, short brown hair (lightly gelled into place, but not up), average build and weight for height, tend to wear casual shirt and jeans
Not sure about my astral description, whenever I try looking at myself in dreams I get a very different image back
When I'm not lazy and work on dream recall, I can do 1-2 per fortnight
GMT + 0. But until end of October, I'm in BST which is GMT + 1.

I read somewhere that your personal area on the dreamplane is like a castle. You can only see other real people if you acknowledge and open your gates to allow them in.

Anyway I will try and LD more often and in the meantime, keep posting how it's going. Putting in the effort for better dream recall will be far easier to do if I know what I'm missing  ::D:

----------


## Atras

> I'd love to join but it's been a while since I've been able to lucid often. Though I'll post my info.. maybe when you guys become pros at shared dreaming you can find me 
> 
> Ashley Wood
> About 5' 8, green eyes, short brown hair (lightly gelled into place, but not up), average build and weight for height, tend to wear casual shirt and jeans
> Not sure about my astral description, whenever I try looking at myself in dreams I get a very different image back
> When I'm not lazy and work on dream recall, I can do 1-2 per fortnight
> GMT + 0. But until end of October, I'm in BST which is GMT + 1.
> 
> I read somewhere that your personal area on the dreamplane is like a castle. You can only see other real people if you acknowledge and open your gates to allow them in.
> ...



Alright you're in.  Get back to having lucids  :wink2:

----------


## Alpha502

-Your real name: Jacob
    -Your physical description: I have Brown hair, , brown eyes, and my skin is very white. I don't go outside very much XD
    -Your astral description (if you know it): I never appear as my 'real' body in dreams. I always look like this: http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...aecoSketch.png
    -Your frequency of ld's: Very rare. Usually around once a month v_v
    -Your timezone:Eastern Time Zone, GMT/UTC - 5h.

----------


## Atras

Hey Everyone,
We now have a time and location for the first shared dream attempt of the International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Project.
*Date:* * night of July 5th/Morning of July 6th.*
*Location: Chichen-Itza Mayan Pyramid*.  http://byronthurman.com/wp-content/u...ichen-itza.jpg
I will PM this to everyone also.
Make sure that you get to sleep appropriately that night and apply all proper techniques to get lucid.  When you become lucid go to the pyramid.  When you get there
set a beacon that looks like this: Sincerely Beautiful Light | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
When you are going to the Pyramid, look for this beacon, if its not there set it above the pyramid in the sky.  This beacon will draw other participants to the correct
dreamspace.
If you know for sure that you will not be able to get lucid on that night, then try to incubate the dream by telling yourself to go that location as you fall asleep, and imagine the location.
Although I recomend everyone try to get lucid.
For People that do end up getting there, when you see someone else that you think is a participant, make sure they know they're dreaming, just in case they're non-lucid.
Make sure you visit the shared dreaming journal for all the info: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Project - Dream Journals

*Also please encourage others to join this project and put this page and the dream journal in your signature!  It is never to late to join!!*
See you all there on the night of the 5th/morning of the 6th at the Chichen-Itza Mayan Pyramid. 
If you have any questions, feel free to ask!

----------


## Oneironautic

I'm not verygood at lucid dreaming, but if by some miracle I do become lucid I will head for the temple

Good luck everyone  :smiley:  boldly go where no dreamer has gone before!!!

----------


## NightSpy2

Wohoo! 1 more day left! Well, for me, as I'm 19hrs behind all of you's in America.
Hope one of you guys will make me lucid!  ::D: 

Btw, is your dream body the same thing as your astral body? Or are they different?

----------


## Atras

> Wohoo! 1 more day left! Well, for me, as I'm 19hrs behind all of you's in America.
> Hope one of you guys will make me lucid! 
> 
> Btw, is your dream body the same thing as your astral body? Or are they different?



I believe theyre different.  But I'm no expert.  Also NightSpy2, try getting lucid on the 6th too cause that's when all of us will be lucid.

----------


## NightSpy2

> I believe they're different.  But I'm no expert.



But do they look the same? Or completely different?

Yea ok ok. Haha

----------


## Raspberry

Oh lulz. Inventing something is a bit different.

----------


## Aeolar

'Tis the same mindset though. Perseverance and creativity is key.

----------


## Atras

Welcome lord aelor.  How may I serve your highness. LOL

----------


## Aeolar

My first command is: NO MORE TYPO'S! N it be pronounced (AY-oh-lahr) ^.^

----------


## Atras

Alrigt il try tu fulfel yuor task tu teh filest

----------


## Raspberry

You and your fucking typo's atras. Don't you know nonconformist here is a spelling nazi?

----------


## Aeolar

Who is this nonconformist you speak of? I shall kill him! I hate nazi's!

Goddamn hipster Nazi's. They think they're scene.

----------


## Raspberry

> Who is this nonconformist you speak of? I shall kill him! I hate nazi's!
> 
> Goddamn hipster Nazi's. They think they're scene.



I was kinda scene once.. now i'm just choppy.

----------


## Atras

When I'm on my iPhone he'll just have to deal with typos haha.[/U]

----------


## Aeolar

::hijack::

----------


## Atras

:Off topic:

----------


## Aeolar

You started it ^  :tongue2:

----------


## Atras

And I'm ending it! Say something IOSDP RELATED  :tongue2:

----------


## Aeolar

Itza chicken!

----------


## Atras

I say whoever makes it to chichen-itza next, transforms into a giant chicken, and eats Aeolar

----------


## MrIrony

> I say whoever makes it to chichen-itza next, transforms into a giant chicken, and eats Aeolar



It's a deal.

----------


## Raspberry

I'll do it  ::D:

----------


## Aeolar

Good luck! I'll be transforming into a giant mayan KFC. We'll see who's the winner then >:3

----------


## Atras

MMM  i love kfc.

----------


## MrIrony

So you'll be turning into a fried chicken and hope that we're not feeling cannibalistic?

----------


## NightSpy2

> So you'll be turning into a fried chicken and hope that we're not feeling cannibalistic?



Lolz.. 


 :Off topic:   :vicious:

----------


## Seroquel

What's going on in here

----------


## Atras

Click on my sig.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Click on my sig.



This thread is so long and sidetracked. Maybe we should have another one for IOSDP "chat" where we can talk and get to know each other w/o a specific topic. Heck, I'll make the thread right now.

----------


## [email protected]

we have our own IOSDP forum XD

----------


## MrIrony

> we have our own IOSDP forum XD



Your avatar.... it... it makes me smile. I love it. ::biggrin::

----------


## [email protected]

> Your avatar.... it... it makes me smile. I love it.



I know it makes me automatically OM NOM NOM

----------


## Atras

Since this link got buried in the thread I'll post it again.

*IOSDP Forum: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/

New Members Sign In: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/new-o...n-here-119284/

Welcome: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/welcome-iosdp-119283/

Results so far: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/results-119299/

Attempt Info and Participant List: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/attem...t-list-119285/

Everything Else: http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/*

----------


## EbbTide000

It is 3:33am and just woke from first nightmare in decades.

Was walking home through back streets of (unknown) city. 

As I was climbing outside stairs to my apartment I noticed groups of 2 and 3 standing around on street, glancing at me.

As I came inside I was feeling a little scarred and said to my family of many wearing blue tops, "please! Don't go out side tonight. There are teams of people in red spoiling for a fight. Please just stay inside till it passes.

But, somehow, it didn't sunrise me that all of my very big family left the large highrise apartment building to fight the red's on the street.

Then a.third gang, all Negro's, male and female came into my families highrise, (after all my family had gone). They didn't want much. They all just wanted me to join there black-gang, and fight on there side as one of them.

I felt my only choice was to say "No" and stick to my guns. If I wavered I'd be stuck among a group of people that I didn't want to be with forever. Like, if I.pretended to join them, just to stop them hurting me then I'd be permenately stuck in a war with this darkskined gang and would have betrayed my own family.

I had a gun in my hand. It was from Sean Lee's blog, "timeisnotlinea.com".

I visited there for the first time last night.

I used the butt, cos I didn't want to shoot or kill anyone. I kept sacking the skinny brown shoulders of this Negro. He was being hurt, and I felt.sorry for him, but he was not going to quit.

I realised that, sad as THEY were about it, they were determined that I join them or Die. Them was the only options.

They pushed me higher and higher up the scaffolding of this building, till I was very alone and scared.

I looked down. It was a long way down. They intended to murder me.

I knew I had to die to stay free.

God, was my freedom worth dying for (!!!!!?!!!!!)

No! They were not going to force me to join them and fight with them, as one of them.

They were sad for me but them's the rules and I was bundled into an open cart and the cart was sent hurtling down a long steep rocky mountain to a.dump.

Then I was watching me on the cart, hurtling to my doom.

Then woke-up.3:33am.

This was my first attempt at dreaming off being with you guys at the pyramid 

It is now 4:39am Saturday 13/ Aug/11 here in Adelaide, South Australia.

----------


## Atras

> It is 3:33am and just woke from first nightmare in decades.
> 
> Was walking home through back streets of (unknown) city. 
> 
> As I was climbing outside stairs to my apartment I noticed groups of 2 and 3 standing around on street, glancing at me.
> 
> As I came inside I was feeling a little scarred and said to my family of many wearing blue tops, "please! Don't go out side tonight. There are teams of people in red spoiling for a fight. Please just stay inside till it passes.
> 
> But, somehow, it didn't sunrise me that all of my very big family left the large highrise apartment building to fight the red's on the street.
> ...



Click on the IOSDP journal and then press add entry.

----------


## Mancon

> I know it makes me automatically OM NOM NOM



After I see this, I hope I don't dream about it tonight...o_o

Anyway you guys should definitely read the results thread! Interesting results.

----------


## Raspberry

Sorry guys, no recall all weekend..

----------


## MrIrony

Yeah, I didn't remember anything either. Oh well. We still have tonight.

----------


## neurosisfish

Bad recall here too @@

----------


## Atras

I had a bad weekend too because Had to wake up super early all three days.  We'll do better next weekend!

----------


## Aeolar

BS the weekend aint over till I SAY IT'S OVER GOSH DARNIT

EDIT: nvm. It's monday. poopie

----------


## Atras

> BS the weekend aint over till I SAY IT'S OVER GOSH DARNIT
> 
> EDIT: nvm. It's monday. poopie



Not monday for me :p

----------


## Aeolar

w/e
you win this round!
Should I PM you my results? Or just put them in myself

----------


## Atras

Put them in yourself hommie  :tongue2:

----------


## PXUmais

It's 6.20AM round here, and as usual I haven't slept at all yet. 

Gawd =_=.

----------


## Aeolar

Ok, it'll look weird but I'll do it tomorrow what attempts are they?

----------


## Atras

> Ok, it'll look weird but I'll do it tomorrow what attempts are they?



17, 18, and 19.  I have to wake up early tomorow again unfortunately.

----------


## Aeolar

> 17, 18, and 19.  I have to wake up early tomorow again unfortunately.



Don't we all. *sigh*

----------


## Atras

YEAHHHHH.  I've got an important question to ask you, I'll pm you.

----------


## Aqua

All the dreams I had last night are very personal so I won't be posting them.

----------


## [email protected]

bad recall today Dx

----------


## neurosisfish

Bad recall er day! whats happening D=
I woke up today, and 10 minutes after in the shower i realize that i didnt even try to recall them!
crapsandwich!

----------


## Atras

> Bad recall er day! whats happening D=
> I woke up today, and 10 minutes after in the shower i realize that i didnt even try to recall them!
> crapsandwich!



Showers actually help me recall my dreams.  I come up with all my good ideas and inspirations while showering, I dont know why.

----------


## neurosisfish

Haha it's very Archimedes of you

----------


## Aeolar

EVERYONE! MAKE SURE THAT YOU POST YOUR DREAMS INTO THE SHARED DREAMING GROUP! Cmon people, be a part of this!

----------


## Atras

Yeah we have 79 members, I don't see 79 dream journal entries every attempt.  C'mon!  :smiley:

----------


## MrIrony

My recall's back! :Awesome Dance:

----------


## Atras

Good so start attempting and posting!  ::D:

----------


## HoC

I couldn't do the previous 2 attempts because I've been relatively busy at night wih friends. I can do tonights attempt though.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Yeah we have 79 members, I don't see 79 dream journal entries every attempt.  C'mon!



Seriously. Lol.
If you had 79 DJ entries every attempt.. Then you would die.
I thought you were finding it hard to keep up already!  ::shock::

----------


## Atras

> Seriously. Lol.
> If you had 79 DJ entries every attempt.. Then you would die.
> I thought you were finding it hard to keep up already!



Lol I don't expect that many but a little more wouldn't hurt  :tongue2:

----------


## Aeolar

::bump::

----------


## Atras

::D:

----------


## TheModernNinja

I never get anything good....so I dont post it.

----------


## Atras

THat defeats the whole purpose, alot of the synchs are found in seemingly normal dreams. As we continue to do this out dreams seem to connect even if we aren't lucid and at chicken it's.

----------


## Aeolar

Itsa Chicken*

----------


## Suicideking

> THat defeats the whole purpose, alot of the synchs are found in seemingly normal dreams. As we continue to do this out dreams seem to connect even if we aren't lucid and at chicken it's.



Despite this truth, needlessly flooding a DJ is fruitless. How could the mods keep it organized and read through every post.  Yes, I've have alot of non-lucids due to my inability to have lucids in the first place, but unless I'm lucid(somehow) and an importan event occurs; what's the point in wasting time for not only myself but the mod as well. And that's why I have yet to post.

----------


## Atras

Ummm I am a mod and I keep it organized perfectly well thank you.  And I can read through an attempt nights worth of entries in 20 minutes.  I do it every time no big deal. I guess it's your decision, but we've had alot of amazing results come from non lucid non chichen Itza dreams, so it is in no way whatsoever a waste to post those dreams.  Shared dreaming is very interesting in how it works, and it seems to connect people dreams unconsciously even when you don't attempt it. Like I said it's your choice but if you think posting non lucids is needlessly flooding the dj and a waste, you couldn't be more wrong. And I don't know if you forgot but I am the one who started the iosdp, I am a mod, and I have been working my ass off every weekend to read through all these entries and organize them and cross reference them to find results. It's perfectly possible and in no way a waste. Nothing great happens without hard work, I'm willing to put in the hard work,  are you?

----------


## Darkmatters

> Despite this truth, needlessly flooding a DJ is fruitless. How could the mods keep it organized and read through every post.  Yes, I've have alot of non-lucids due to my inability to have lucids in the first place, but unless I'm lucid(somehow) and an importan event occurs; what's the point in wasting time for not only myself but the mod as well. And that's why I have yet to post.



What if everybody involved had that attitude? LOL well I guess it would make your job a lot easier Atras!   ::lol:: 

Suicideking. do you write down your dreams every night in your notebook DJ at least? If you do, then you should be aware of weird synchronicites that turn up that way, that you wouldn't have noticed if you didn't write them down. So if that's true, then wouldn't the same be true for shared dreaming? Sometimes you just don't realize the importance of something until you write it down. And even if you miss something, as long as your dreams are posted here somebody else might catch it.

----------


## Suicideking

> What if everybody involved had that attitude? LOL well I guess it would make your job a lot easier Atras!  
> 
> Suicideking. do you write down your dreams every night in your notebook DJ at least? If you do, then you should be aware of weird synchronicites that turn up that way, that you wouldn't have noticed if you didn't write them down. So if that's true, then wouldn't the same be true for shared dreaming? Sometimes you just don't realize the importance of something until you write it down. And even if you miss something, as long as your dreams are posted here somebody else might catch it.



I do write down my dreams in a journal of mine. But usually my dreams are very personal so I like to keep them to myself, and usually I can tell if a dream is not mine or if DCs are peculiar which usually wakes me up (this happened when I was younger so I don't have detailed memories of them nor did I write them down)

----------


## Atras

> I do write down my dreams in a journal of mine. But usually my dreams are very personal so I like to keep them to myself, and usually I can tell if a dream is not mine or if DCs are peculiar which usually wakes me up (this happened when I was younger so I don't have detailed memories of them nor did I write them down)



Its your choice but involvement in the IOSDP revolves around writing down dreams, if no one wrote down their dreams it would kinda defeat the purpose...

----------


## Aeolar

Do you think it would be easier if a mod took one attempt night to read through and record the synchs? Thus requiring less reading?

----------


## Atras

Not really, I think whoever has time to do it does it. I normally have time to do it, it's not a big deal at all.

----------


## EbbTide000

Hi

 I like that signature with the ugly pyramid picture on it.

The brown one is nice but the one with yucky Chicken Itza on it centers me and gives me a focus.

----------


## Atras

Ummm....what?

----------


## EbbTide000

Why was Chicken Itza picked?

I went there innocent as a lamb.

Afterwards i googled it.

My nightmare fitted with its early history, BEFORE it was used as a place to take out hearts, it was a place where people (some times volentarily, some times not) were sacrificed.

Some times someone would throw themselves off the pyramid. Sometimes folks were tossed off Chicken Itza.

In my nightmare I was hurled off the steep rocky mountain.

Why was that place picked for dream sharing?

----------


## Darkmatters

Now you know why members of the IOSDP occasionally disappear without a word...   :Oh noes:

----------


## Suicideking

> Now you know why members of the IOSDP occasionally disappear without a word...



sir, your signature scares me

----------


## Suicideking

best of luck to everyone tonight!!

----------


## Loaf

Just to say I'm still interested in this and following it, just I've been "repairing" my sleep cycle and dreaming ability. If anyone wants to try pay me a visit in the dream world thats fine too.

**Loaf sits in the corner, lonely.*

----------


## Aeolar

Hiya Loaf!

I know what you mean man, I am the same way right now too. I feel like I'm in Alcoholics Anonymous, except for sleep schedules!
lol.

----------


## Signet

> Just to say I'm still interested in this and following it, just I've been "repairing" my sleep cycle and dreaming ability. If anyone wants to try pay me a visit in the dream world thats fine too.
> 
> **Loaf sits in the corner, lonely.*



Well, I guess we'd be sitting in the corner, lonely, together, since I haven't been able to get good sleep and lucidity lately, either.
Oh, wait.  I'm still a lucidity virgin.   :Sad:   ::?:   ::cry::   :tongue2:

----------


## Kitties

Yeah I know I haven't been very active here, but I'm still following it too! School has started but I'm still basically on my summer sleep schedule, which means I don't get much sleep and wake up too late to write anything down. I'll definitely try this weekend, and of course, all of you are free to come visit my dreams as well :p

----------


## [email protected]

poo00OO00oost Djs

----------


## Mayatara

Well said. I was also of the opinion it was not worth posting non Chichen Itza dreams, but after seeing the synchronicities you find on "normal" dreams, I decided to start posting at least a short sketch of what I dream on weekend nights.

----------


## labyrint

So what's this thing about no posts for a week? Have you all transcended to different co-linearity and this is your ruin to be found by some future dreamarchelogies or has some collective dry-spell on you or have you just moved the form of discussion to your dreamjournal?

;.-)

----------


## Aeolar

We have all ascended into constant contact on the dreamplane. We no longer have use for your petty "forums"

I think that the dryspell thing was spot on though. We need a pick me up.

----------


## Kitties

My history teacher mentioned sacrifices at Chichen Itza the other day. Never heard it said, lol. People were like "it sounds like a restaurant". Then he started talking about how they made human salsa or something :| but yeah of course I thought of here haha.

----------


## Loaf

> Then he started talking about how they made human salsa or something



... well, new location time.

Bwahahah

----------


## Atras

We aren't changing locations any time soon.

----------


## Loaf

> We aren't changing locations any time soon.



It was a joke, chill.

----------


## Atras

Haha I'm chilled, just saying.

----------


## Suicideking

> Haha I'm chilled, just saying.



hahahaa, sarcasm over the internet is misunderstand, classic

----------


## Atras

> hahahaa, sarcasm over the internet is misunderstand, classic



Yeahhh internet sarcasm doesn't always work lol.

----------


## Hukif

Wait wait wait, why are you guys using a "No skeptics" rule? A skeptic is someone open to stuff, so are you all going to just shush anyone who is open but doesn't believes on it yet? In fact, I AM a skeptic, one that believes shared dreaming is real too, so why the racism?

----------


## Atras

> Wait wait wait, why are you guys using a "No skeptics" rule? A skeptic is someone open to stuff, so are you all going to just shush anyone who is open but doesn't believes on it yet? In fact, I AM a skeptic, one that believes shared dreaming is real too, so why the racism?



What I mean by that is no one is allowed to come into the IOSDP forum and start saying that shared dreaming isn't real. We have heard all of the arguments and the point of the IOSDP is to try and share dreams and we don't need people coming in and telling us its not real.  That's what I meant by it.  If you don't believe in it that's fine, but we don't want people bringing the shared dreaming arguments to the IOSDP, that's what Beyond Dreaming is for. Maybe I should clarify a little better lol.

----------


## Hukif

That isn't skeptics, thats hard-non-believers or hard-atheists, fundies if you must.

----------


## Atras

> That isn't skeptics, thats hard-non-believers or hard-atheists, fundies if you must.



WEll i assumed people would understand what I meant.  I clarified what I meant on the skeptic policy portion of the first post.  And I would clarify it more but I can no longer edit the first post because there is a time limit on how long you can edit a post for.

----------


## Hukif

It felt excluding for me after reading the whole thing, figured you couldn't edit it anylonger anyway, just pointing out it will take some people away from the fun the way it currently is.

----------


## Atras

> It felt excluding for me after reading the whole thing, figured you couldn't edit it anylonger anyway, just pointing out it will take some people away from the fun the way it currently is.



Yeah I apologize for that.  I too am a skeptic in the sense that I am open minded, I was targeting people who would come to the project and start up pointless debates on the existence of shared dreaming.

----------


## Aeolar

Skeptic in the most pessimistic and negative way* 

Is what it should read.

----------


## Mayatara

> Wait wait wait, why are you guys using a "No skeptics" rule?



The problem is that "skeptic" used to mean a person with an open mind who would question and put everything to test before discarding it, but nowadays people call themselves skeptics when they are simply dogmatic deniers. Those are the ones who are welcomed to stay out of here. But I agree this should be immediately clear in the rules, maybe by saying "no deniers" instead of "no skeptics".

----------


## Atras

I'll need a mod to change the op for me.

----------


## Suicideking

> Wait wait wait, why are you guys using a "No skeptics" rule? A skeptic is someone open to stuff, so are you all going to just shush anyone who is open but doesn't believes on it yet? In fact, I AM a skeptic, one that believes shared dreaming is real too, so why the racism?



>Atras says no skeptics in his thread, everyone knows what he means 
>start to debate about the definition of the word "skeptic" even though you are an experienced member here and know what he is implying
>proceed to call him a racist despite the word "skeptic" not having any racial slurs associated with it

No disrespect but come on man, you're smarter than that

----------


## Hukif

Maybe the people who felt unwanted didn't feel like posting? Really, when someone makes a post saying "no believers" then believers will feel excluded and not post, its that simple, someone has to talk for them.

----------


## Atras

We have almost 100 members, I don't think too many people felt unwanted. I could have been more specific but honestly, it's pretty obvious what I meant, your the first person EVER to have said something about my skeptic rule, considering that people on dv like to argue, that tells me that most people knew what I meant. I take what you said into consideration and will get a mod to fix it, but there's no point in continuously arguing about this.

----------


## yuppie11975

I'd like to join  ::D: 
Nathan.
Uh, medium height? xD
Tan body, slightly fat. brown hair, brown eyes. Spiked up.

----------


## Atras

Please look at the original post and click on the sign up link. Thanks.

----------


## Mancon

> I'd like to join 
> Nathan.
> Uh, medium height? xD
> Tan body, slightly fat. brown hair, brown eyes. Spiked up.



Welcome  :smiley: . Like Atras said, please sign up in the official sign up thread.

----------


## yuppie11975

I did  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

> We have almost 100 members, I don't think too many people felt unwanted. I could have been more specific but honestly, it's pretty obvious what I meant, your the first person EVER to have said something about my skeptic rule, considering that people on dv like to argue, that tells me that most people knew what I meant. I take what you said into consideration and will get a mod to fix it, but there's no point in continuously arguing about this.



They like to argue on ED, not so much BD, not anymore at least, I posted because it wasn't discussed actually, I like to read whole threads before bringing up an issue that has already been discussed, anyway I agree, it isn't worth arguing anymore about this.

----------


## Atras

Lol I agree with Ed. Almost every single one of my posts on extended dIscussion ha been brutally hacked to pieces xD

----------


## TheModernNinja

who the heck is ED?

----------


## Atras

Extended discussion.

----------


## Sinjin

> who the heck is ED?



I'm Ed(win)

----------


## Aeolar

::bump::

----------


## NightSpy2

Hey, I know this might sound like a question, but what's a 'bump'? 
Like, i've seen it on forums and I think I know what it means, but I'm not sure..

Explain anyone?

----------


## Naiya

I'm curious, can anyone summarize some of the results/experiences of the IOSDP so far? How are things going? Have you found any common factors that seem to lead to more success in DS? Factors that seem to prevent success?  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

> I'm curious, can anyone summarize some of the results/experiences of the IOSDP so far? How are things going?



Quite good so far. We were on a low for a bit, as Atras couldn't be around as much, but we are back on track now. As for results, we had some good ones as we started out; now, we are still getting results, but they are more synchronicities, rather than actually meeting each other in the Astral Realm whilst lucid. (By synchronicities I mean that two (or more) Oneironauts dream of quite the same scenario, etc. e.g. Three Oneironauts dream that they are in a wide open field with lush green grass and a big oak in the middle.)






> Have you found any common factors that seem to lead to more success in DS? Factors that seem to prevent success?



As far as I know, Naiya, not yet. Although I have a few theories and ideas of my own, they still need to be tested out before they are proven effective.  :smiley: 

Hope that helped!

----------


## Loaf

> We have almost 100 members, I don't think too many people felt unwanted.



I hope everybody realizes that having 100 members means that if we don't produce at least several rock solid dream logs that suggest evidence of shared dreaming (by rock solid, I mean two people seemingly sharing dreams, without having contaminated the information before it was recorded) then we have failed and damaged this communities perception of shared dreaming forever.

A lot of weight on our shoulders now.

I'd go as far to say that when recording dreams you think are shared:

- Write them in your DJ immediately being as specific as possible
- Put the dream log on your computer
- Place the text editor window containing the dream log next to another separate window of an official world time & date website in your browser
- Take a photo (not a screen cap) of your computer screen
- Post your DJ entry a full 24 hours afterwards

This may seem drastic, but it not only proves you had and recorded the dream earlier (using the world time & date) to prevent any allegation of contaminated evidence or joint fraud, but by taking a photo of the screen (rather than a screen cap) it prevents allegation of Photoshop work.

Just sayin'.

----------


## Aeolar

> Hey, I know this might sound like a question, but what's a 'bump'? 
> Like, i've seen it on forums and I think I know what it means, but I'm not sure..
> 
> Explain anyone?



Bumping this thread back up from the depths of hell, that's what! x)

----------


## Hukif

> I hope everybody realizes that having 100 members means that if we don't produce at least several rock solid dream logs that suggest evidence of shared dreaming (by rock solid, I mean two people seemingly sharing dreams, without having contaminated the information before it was recorded) then we have failed and damaged this communities perception of shared dreaming forever.
> 
> A lot of weight on our shoulders now.
> 
> I'd go as far to say that when recording dreams you think are shared:
> 
> - Write them in your DJ immediately being as specific as possible
> - Put the dream log on your computer
> - Place the text editor window containing the dream log next to another separate window of an official world time & date website in your browser
> ...



The project isn't about proving SD real now is it? I asked about that and was told that its not a concern of the members. If it was, reading other peoples DJs and meeting at specific locations should also be forbidden.

----------


## Aeolar

> The project isn't about proving SD real now is it? I asked about that and was told that its not a concern of the members. If it was, reading other peoples DJs and meeting at specific locations should also be forbidden.



It's not a primary concern, because even if we went as far out as Loaf suggests, there would still be skeptics and non-believers. The IOSDP is about experimenting with others to uncover the basis for sharing dreams, and plus it's fun and exciting x)

So if you're a hardcore disbeliever, you can stay that way. If you want to believe all you have to do is try it out for yourself ^.^

----------


## Hukif

Um again, big difference between disbeliever and skeptic, one refuses to accept, the other doubts.
Also, having an organized form is still fun if not better, plus it also helps make the experience more credible to any outsiders and may draw more attention, of course thats just my opinion as someone who have done slightly more formal experiments with SDing.

Oh, also I am a skeptic and still believe in SDing, just don't trust the DV stuff at all.

----------


## Aeolar

I didn't say we weren't organized, just that we don't take extreme measures in documenting every single person's dreams is all.

----------


## Naiya

There's no need to go to any extremes. The method I've used when trying DS with others is simple. We plan an attempt on a certain night. The following day, we do not speak to each other, at least nothing about our dreams or give away any hints, and we both journal. When we are both finished journaling, we post our dreams at the same time. This may not be rock solid proof to others, who can always accuse us of giving away details in private, but it can be proof to the two people making the attempt. 

An alternative to this is to have all dream journals sent to a third party who posts the dreams at the same time later. Again, you have to rely on the honesty of the participants not to communicate with one another. This is how it was done when I was in a formal SD experiment for a dream researcher, and it seemed to work fairly well. I know your goal isn't to prove anything, but I think it's important to have some amount of objectivity in your way of conducting these experiments, if nothing else, to show to yourselves that the results you get are not contaminated. 

The results you guys have seen so far are about the same as the results of the experiment I was in. While we didn't have any definitive results of having meetings and conversations remembered, we did have a few very interesting similarities and specific details in some of our dreams. IMO, we may have had better results if we'd known one another (the experiment dictated that we must all be strangers). Also, the dream group in the experiment had only a few who could LD regularly. The group included believers of SDing as well as nonbelievers and those who were neutral. I think that it helps a great deal when the partners 1. know each other; and 2. are both or all experienced LDers. But again, that's just my guess. I was proven wrong in the experiment in that I believed SD was impossible for people in different time zones. I was forced to rethink how SDing might work.

Good luck to you guys.  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

> The project isn't about proving SD real now is it?



Perhaps not, but that won't stop people looking towards projects like this to gain their own opinion on whether or not shared dreaming is real. Either you can inspire a community to join in, or contribute to the outcasting of what is currently viewed as a radical BD belief.

----------


## Aeolar

Anyone interested in sharing dreams should check out our forum!
IOSDP forum!
There you can check it out and if you like it you can even sign up for our next attempt, on the weekend of the 7th!
 ::D:

----------


## Mylynes

Hey guys. Just wanted to say a few things. Pretty soon I may or may not have to do some jailtime depending on how my trial goes. Regardless, keeping up with conversations on here is difficult even as a free man as lately I tend to remain in my dreams for what seem like long extended periods of time. You could call this escapism and I wouldn't disagree with you.

Anyways, I'm very interesting in shared dreaming. I'm not really interested in proving it possible to the world, dreamviews forum, or even just this group as a whole though. I mostly want to improve my abilities so that I can do this more often and maybe provide some sort of solid proof for just the individuals involved. This being myself and anyone else I happen to come into contact with. For me though it's less about proof and more about getting the technique down and figuring out what works as I have had a confirmed shared dream twice which is all the proof I need that this sort of thing is possible.

Based on past experiences I believe that no matter what evidence is posted despite attempts to obtain good proof/evidence, most people simply wont believe in something as far-fetched as shared dreaming unless they experience it themselves. That's why I would like to dish out proof to 1 person at a time through them having the shared dream experience for their self and being able to verify it afterwards.

I consider myself a pretty skilled LDer because ever since around when I was 4 years old and didn't even know what LDs were, I have almost always been aware of the fact that I am dreaming within my dreams. As a result I started trying to control my dreams on my own at a mere 4 years old and I have had a lot of time to practice since then being 24 years old now.

*I will be attempting to enter ANYONE and everyone's dreams including this group but I will literally be reaching out to anyone I possibly can, so watch out dreamers of planet Earth here I come!* I am a shape-shifter and come in many forms. Many of them are nightmarish creatures while some others are fairly tame. If you think you have been in contact with me you will know it is me because I will give you a waking world email address that is VERY easy to remember and suggest that you try to wake up immediately and contact me. When you contact me, only give me just a few details of the dream then I will respond with a few details of my own from that dream and we can go from there. Make sure you have the dream written down in a DJ especially if you have difficulty with recall.

I will be passing out this email address to everyone even DCs that I recognize as only DC's in the hopes that some other human being out there from the waking world will hear and remember my message then contact me at my new email. I will not be giving out this email address to ANYONE unless I am dreaming.

I actually just woke up from a possible shared dream which is why I came up with this email thing. Sometimes I run into people that I can sort of sense there is something different about. Almost as if they have an aura about them that makes them feel more real or alive than a DC and then upon further inspection these people tend to have more of a mind of their own as far as communication is involved.

Anyways, I hope this works out well as I have had many unverified possible shared dreams in the past and now I have a way to verify things. I look forward to meeting all of you in the dreamworld. Any success from people contacting my email I will be sure to report here when I can.

Also, sorry for the wall of text but I kinda wanted to get everything said in a single post.

----------


## Liquidaque

gimme a couple weeks when I have more LD's under my belt, and I think I'll be ready... I'll give you the info I have as it is this moment anyways...

-Real Name : Nicholas Craig Micol
-Physical Description : 6'2, 350 lbs, broad shoulders, black hair, straight faced, bearded, dark olive skin.
-Astral Description (if you know) : Same as physical one, with one thing different... I weigh 100 lbs less.
-Frequency of Ld's : 2-3 a week as of late.
-Timezone : EST.

----------


## NightSpy2

> gimme a couple weeks when I have more LD's under my belt, and I think I'll be ready... I'll give you the info I have as it is this moment anyways...
> 
> -Real Name : Nicholas Craig Micol
> -Physical Description : 6'2, 350 lbs, broad shoulders, black hair, straight faced, bearded, dark olive skin.
> -Astral Description (if you know) : Same as physical one, with one thing different... I weigh 100 lbs less.
> -Frequency of Ld's : 2-3 a week as of late.
> -Timezone : EST.



Hey man, just sign up here and participate.
You don't have to have very frequent LD's!  :smiley:

----------


## TheModernNinja

Why do you still have the "Adopted by Dakotahnok !" in your sig? LOL

----------


## are446

-Aiden Houlihan
-4,10 black harried boy usually ware black sweat shirdt with writing and blue genes.
-3-4 times a week sometimes two in a night
-U.S Easetern seabourd time.

----------


## labyrint

-Real Name : trying not to get limited by given name
-Physical Description : ~ 175 cm, slim, bearded, 'round 30 (looks little bit younger), long blond hair (fair, little silverish, couple of dreadlocks), likes to play with clothes and styles, narrow siddheish / rattish face (seemingly little bit narcicstic)
-Astral Description (if you know) : I've done many astral/dreaming/alchemistic body studies / drawings of myself so I might appear in very different forms. In most common day dreams I mostly resembel my waking self (though now that I think of it haven't paid attention on my looks in those dreams  ::?: )
-Frequency of Ld's : some level of lucidity achieved at least once a week in shuteye dreams, though mostly non-official lucid, 'cause I don't like the preassumption that ppl in my dreams are mainly DC nor that DCs are limited as only reflections, at mornings I try figure out amount of my subconcious in DC's if I have recall   
-Timezone : GMT +2 at the moment, no stable sleeping cycle

I'll give this a official go, if you happen to need semiskilled navigator

----------


## Aeolar

Guys, post that info HereNew Oneironauts-Sign in Here!

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am excited.

----------


## 1stdreamer

Is this still active?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Is this still active?



a little bit.

----------


## Aeolar

> a little bit.



Man... Two and a half years. That's how long it has been since we first dreamt up this beast. Two and a half years, and look at it now. What was once a Megaladon in the ocean is now a washed up skeleton on the beaches of forgotten dreams. 

It was all so full of life back then. We were naive, and we had absolutely NO idea what we were doing. And yet, that never held us back. Its origins are humble, not much to talk about really. Hprib012 is technically the founder of this whole group, though Atras is the man who gathered the money to make this group into the symbol it is today and therefore gets all the credit. Anyways, hprib012 started a thread on Dream views about an experiment in dream sharing (The beginning!). Atras and I were the ones most interested in this little experiment, and I think there were two other dreamers as well. The goal was to arrive in New York City and find each other. We would look at pictures and maps of New York, memorizing as much as we could, and try to meet at the Empire State Building.

Suffice it to say, we failed. But instead of accepting our defeat and backing down, we redoubled our efforts, looking for explanations as to why this failed, and how we could improve our strategy. Maybe the place we chose was too big, too many variables and random associations with the place. So we began to get creative with our location choices, even taking a vote with other interested dreamers as to where we should focus our minds to. All we really had to work off of in the dream sharing field was the trio of DJ's written by Waking Nomad, Man of Shred, and Raven Knight. We had heard of a group of Russian "Dreamhackers" and found their forum, but we couldn't read their posts and never tried to communicate with them. 

Waking Nomad was an excellent booster to the newly-founded International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Project, and hprib012 had suddenly dropped off of the face of DV, never to return (yet!) People began to appear in droves to this interesting project, and we suddenly had 150 members on our sign in sheet, where originally there had been 15-20. Personally, this is what I think killed the IOSDP. There was too much information being spread around, too many administrative functions to be handled, too many dreams to be sifted through for associations that it began to get impersonal, our spark started to fade. We began to lose sight of why we started in the first place, and it started to become a task instead of an expression of genuine curiosity.

 Chichen Itza is, and will always be the symbol of the IOSDP. I'm not really sure of the symbolic value of Chichen Itza,  but as a group we spent a good 6+ months attempting to share dreams. Nomad had some pretty amazing dreams as I recall at Itza, but as I say, there were so many people and conflicting reports that any genuine cases of overlapping and /shared/ dreams were washed under the rug and influenced by other peoples' dream journal submissions.

Personally I left IOSDP several times due to lack of interest and lack of partners to talk to and share experiences with. Katsuno and [email protected] are a great example of a dream sharing pair: they frequently communicated between each other, learning each others likes and interests and becoming good friends, and in return had significantly more Dreamsharing "maybes" than almost everybody in the group. They encouraged each other to keep trying and to stay diligent. 

The hardest part of any long term experiment like this is staying persistent and consistent throughout. Now, as I write this, I don't think it is possible to do an experiment as subtle as this with one's own willpower. You WILL quit by yourself. But if you have a dedicated group of people, of friends that are with you, then I think real magic can happen. Best case scenario: Open up an Oneironaut Academia to those willing to devote time and money (in other words, those truly dedicated) with groups of perhaps 3 or 5 people who spend a majority of their time together, learning and interacting with one another, and all the whole focusing and reminding themselves of the dream. 

I just wanted to write this down because I fear this is the end of IOSDP, and thought those who have come to check up on it like newdreamer1 here would like to know what happened.

Cheers, and happy dreaming,
Aeolar
(or NonConformist)

----------


## joshdamighty

I had one dream related to someone else and that was my only successful trip to the shared dreaming location.  I recall it was about someone shooting fireballs at me and in the other person's dream, they shot fireballs at someone.   

I lost interest because I wasn't the most consistent lucid dreamer and I actually joined in hopes to do something extremely crazy like blow the location up or kill everyone on site to see if it came close in anyone else's dreams.   I know it wasn't the right idea, but after I got that one dream I never can stop thinking about it. 

I am now very consistent in my lucid dreaming and it took a whole summer of no sleep to get me to miss this. 

If this were to get revived I will gladly contribute and I'd like to thank all who got this started for inspiring me.

----------


## floatinghead

I still post on the IOSDP, along with a few others. I found success with dreamsharing by finding a consistent partner - who is lucid whenever I am : my daughter! I have post up on the IOSDP if anyone wants to check it out - feel free to come by my dream 'tree' whenever you like. 

The IOSDP is dormant, it needs a new leader - someone who has the time and inclination to organise everything and put it back on track. Having a dream partner is paramount to getting success in dream sharing, connect successfully with your dream partner then together connect with other couples.

----------


## Macman64

Name : Mark
Physical description : medium length, white or slightly tanned skin, black hair
Astral description : I dozent no
LD Freq : 1 or 2 ld a week
time zone : UTC (+02:00) I live in lebanon

----------


## Howtolucid

This could be pretty interesting if it kicks off. Have you thought about kick starting it to raise money for an official location where people can go and connect, like the dream workshop in Inception?

----------


## Macman64

> This could be pretty interesting if it kicks off. Have you thought about kick starting it to raise money for an official location where people can go and connect, like the dream workshop in Inception?



Good idea. But connect with like, a machine or something else?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Let's start this up again.

----------


## joshdamighty

It has been a whole year.  Good luck.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It has been a whole year.  Good luck.



What's your point?

----------


## joshdamighty

No activity for almost a year means if you want to revive the group, you'll have to either attract new members and/or message the old ones.  It will take a while to get the ball rolling is all I'm saying.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> No activity for almost a year means if you want to revive the group, you'll have to either attract new members and/or message the old ones.  It will take a while to get the ball rolling is all I'm saying.



You're stating the obvious. If you would like to join, please do. If you are just going to naysay, please leave this thread, because the naysaying is completely off-topic.

----------


## joshdamighty

Chill dude I was never nay saying anything.   No need to get all sassy, all I said was "good luck" because I knew you'd have some work ahead of you.

 I'll gladly join again and if you want my cooperation then keep me posted.  I am a frequent lucid dreamer and can help contribute wherever is needed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Chill dude I was never nay saying anything.   No need to get all sassy, all I said was "good luck" because I knew you'd have some work ahead of you.
> 
>  I'll gladly join again and if you want my cooperation then keep me posted.  I am a frequent lucid dreamer and can help contribute wherever is needed.



I guess I interpreted your "good luck" as sarcastic, instead of sincere. Thank you for your sincerity.

----------

